# Instalación trifásica (Neutro VS Tierra)



## blueled (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola señores,

Abro este post a raíz de una duda (electrocución) que me ha surgido al reformar el cuadro eléctrico de la tienda que tengo.

Empezemos pues:

La estructura eléctrica que "viene de fuera" es una trifàsica. Me llegan las 3 fases y el neutro al magneto/diferencial (no se exactamente que es, pero tiene aspecto de magneto) principal.

depués del principal las tres fases y el neutro entran en un diferencial y salen hacia los demás interruptores (todos magnetos).


Hasta aquí, nada fuera de lo común (espero).

A partir de ahí el cuadro deriva en 3 bloques (pisos en el cuadro a efectos prácticos). A cada bloque le he puesto una fase de las 3 que hay y he conectado los magnetos de tal forma que (perdon por los términos) "la corriente va por la fase y vuelve por el neutro". Osease, las tres fases distribuyen la corriente por los 3 bloques y retornan todas por el 
mismo neutro. Retornan hacia una "toma común de neutro" que hay hecha en la parte de abajo del cuadro.


Las conexiones en los magnetos las tengo hechas de la siguiente forma.



 Magnetos que cortan fase y neutro (dos cables)
 Magnetos que cortan fase (un cable)
De esta forma el cuadro queda distribuido para que cada conexion tenga su fase y vuelvan todas por la toma común de neutro.

Espero que esten hechos a la idea de como va todo hasta aquí.


Ahora entrando en el problema en questión:

La toma de tierra

Todos los aparatos (la mayoria de ellos) tienen las 3 conexiones típicas de una instalación monofásica: Tierra Neutro y Fase.

Todos los cables (la mayoria de ellos) de toda la tienda estan pasados con el sistema monofásico (L N T). Con lo que ya imaginan que ocurre cuando llegan al cuadro. En el cuadro me encuentro con el sistema monofásico y el trifásico con la diferencia de la tierra. La idea inicial fue la siguiente: Hacer una toma común de tierra también  al margen de la toma común de neutro.

La sorpresa

Y aquí fue cuando instalando unos leds (iluminación) toqué la chapa del transformador de los leds y una rejilla para colgar ganchos con productos metálica. No saltó protector alguno, ni diferencial ni magneto. Me dolió mel brazo un rato largo, y tester en mano comprové lo siguiente:

N:=neutro
T:=tierra
CH:=rejilla de ganchos

X-Y:= voltage en alterna entre X e Y

N-T  --> 3V
T-CH --> 2V
N-CH --> 0V
T-CH --> 3V

Los deberes

Buscando en la wikipedia encontré unos esquemas de la RTB de diferentes conexiones del regimen de neutro.

He visto y leído las diferentes opciones y la que mas se parece a mi esquema es el TT
Pero a raíz de mi pequeña investigación me surgen dudas (motor principal del post que hice).




Dudas



Suponiendo que uso el esquema TT, ¿Dónde clavo la piqueta de la masa? ¿Es necesario? ¿No seria suficiente con la toma común?
Suponiendo que uso el TN-C ¿Conectar el neutro y la tierra no seria lo mismo? me refiero a que seria como pasar dos cable a tener uno.
Hay algo que se me ha pasado por alto?
Formación

Estoy cursando 4 de Ingenieria de Telecomunicaciones en la UPC. 

Agradecimientos

Agradezco de antemano las respuestas y los esfuerzos para leer todo lo que he escrito.



Un saludo


----------



## Electronec (Ago 13, 2010)

> La estructura eléctrica que "viene de fuera" es una trifàsica. Me llegan  las 3 fases y el neutro al magneto/diferencial (no se exactamente que  es, pero tiene aspecto de magneto) principal.


ICP → *I*nterruptor de *C*ontrol de *P*otencia,.....un magneto.


> Las conexiones en los magnetos las tengo hechas de la siguiente forma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuera de normativa. (por lo menos en España)



> Y aquí fue cuando instalando unos leds (iluminación) toqué la chapa del  transformador de los leds y una rejilla para colgar ganchos con  productos metálica. No saltó protector alguno, ni diferencial ni  magneto. Me dolió mel brazo un rato largo,


Puede que los diferenciales esten estropeados.
Para salir de dudas, pulsa la tecla de Test que deberian traer. Si al pulsar esta tecla el Diferencial no salta, estas en peligro.
Mira que intensidad de fuga tiene tu diferencial. Deberia ser de 0,03A.



> Suponiendo que uso el esquema TT, ¿Dónde clavo la piqueta de la  masa? ¿Es necesario? ¿No seria suficiente con la toma común?
> Suponiendo que uso el TN-C ¿Conectar el neutro y la tierra no seria  lo mismo? me refiero a que seria como pasar dos cable a tener uno.
> Hay algo que se me ha pasado por alto?


Tienes que crear una tierra independiente. Habla con la comunidad de propietarios de la finca a la que pertenezca tu tienda y pregunta si tiene T.T. Lo mismo tu local no a evolucionado con las instalaciones de la finca y solo tendrias que instalar un cable.

Si la finca no tiene T.T, igualmente habla con ellos y propon el instalarla. Esa instalación debe ser aprobada sin problemas...es mas, con el programa de inspección ténica de edificios (ITE) esto tendria que existir.

Saludos.


----------



## Atreides (Ago 13, 2010)

Buenas.

Estando en España tienes un sistema TT seguro. Eso significa que antes de llegar a tu instalación el neutro está puesto a tierra en algún punto, y dentro de tu instalación todas las masas van puestas tambien a tierra. En caso de defecto y que parte de la corriente se derive a una parte puesta a masa, esa corriente regresará al neutro a traves de la tierra y el diferencial lo detectará cortando la alimentación.

Ahora veamos tu instalación. A ti te llegan desde el contador tres fases+neutro que se llama derivación individual, imagino que con tensión 230V fase-neutro y 400V fase-fase. En tu cuadro, despues del interruptor general (un magnetotermico), distribuyes a los consumos monofásicos, por lo que repartes las fases y el neutro es siempre él mismo. Dices que tienes un diferencial trifásico para todo el cuadro, funcionará pero me parece muy poco, yo pondría al menos un dif. monofásico por cada fase, más viendo que tienes "3 pisos", osea bastantes circuitos.
Un diferencial se diferencia porque tiene que tener un botón de test, a parte de por la nomenclatura que lleva que debe indicar una In y una Idef que será de 30mA (0,003 A). Lo primero aseguraté de que el diferencial funciona con el botón de test, si no salta ya sabes donde está el problema.
Ahora entiendo que llevas una fase a cada una de las tres filas, y la unirás a todos los magentos de esa fila, y los neutros de todas las filas a un bornero para unirlas. Los cables de tierra (verde-amarillo) de todas tus lineas llegan al cuadro y se unen, y todos ellos deben conectarse a la tierra que te llegue al cuadro junto con la derivación individual. Como preguntas que donde clavas la piqueta me hace dudar si tienes esa tierra. Si tienes todas las masas unidas pero no las conectas a ningun lado no sirve de nada.
Y ya como ultima opción, asegurate que la chapa que tocaste y te dió calambre tenga conectado el cable de masa.

A parte de todo esto, decirte que la reforma de un cuadro eléctrico debería hacertela un instalador autorizado, a parte de por los riesgos de la electricidad, porque una instalación de baja tensión esta regulada por el REBT que se debe cumplir, y lleva asociados ciertos tramites que necesitan la firma del instalador.

PD: Como he tardado en responder se me han adelantado. Con lo dicho por los dos añado que lo que yo he llamado interrupor general que es el primero que tienes, no es lo mismo que el ICP. Ambos son magnetotermicos pero tienen funciones distintas, y debes tener los dos. El ICP lo normal es que esté en una caja independiente, y estará precintado por la compañía por lo que no puedes tocarlo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Sobre los diferenciales que no "saltan".
En entorno doméstico es obligatorio poner un diferencial de 30mA o mas sensible (menos de 30mA)
En entornos industriales se pueden colocar diferenciales menos sensibles, siempre que la tensión de contacto sea la adecuada.
Tensión de contacto: Los voltios que hay en una mesa métalica conectada a tierra resultado de multiplicar la resistencia de tierra por la intensidad del dispositivo de corte.
Los diferenciales protegen de los contactos indirectos. No de los directos.
Contacto directo: es cuado tocas una masa metálica que accidentalmente está tocando un cable. Si está puesta a tierra el diferencial saltará en cuanto el cable toque el metal. Si no lo está, puede que salte cuando lo toques tu.
Contacto directo: Es el que se produce cuando tocas directamente un conductor, de eso no tienes protección.
Con 30mA te puedes morir varias veces por contacto directo.
Los diferenciales deben de ser disparados (pulsando el botón) una vez al mes, si no es así se "imantan" y pierden sensibilidad.

Sinceramente dale una buena lectura al RBT y/o a alguno de los libros que lo explican. Te veo "perdidillo" en el tema y tu vida y la de los usuarios de la instalación van en ello. Si no tienes carnet de instalador no deberías de tocar nada de una instalación de BT, es ilegal que lo hagas.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2010)

hola, que buen inicio blueled, todo bien explicado igual que tus estudios.


PRIMERO  que nada esta preguntar de donde tomaste alimentacion para esos leds, he visto cada cosa (como tomar una linea ANTES de los ID) .
SEGUNDO , pues probar esos ID y listo , pero varias veces .

en determinadas circunstancias puedes recibir una patada y que el ID no salte:
fuga a tierra pero limitada por una serie + la R. de tu cuerpo , no alcanza para que salte el ID pero si para que te de calambre.
contacto directo.

simplemente verificar eso tienes que hacer.



respecto de que te hayas puesto tu a realizar ese trabajo.............estas en la linea,en el limite, no te dire nada para criticarte, solo te hare un par de comentarios:
1 -- diria normalmente que lames a un tencnico , que ese trabajo del cua apenas puedes identificar los elementos es una burrada que tu les metas la mano , es de aventureros e irresponsable y bla , bla .......cosa totalmente cierta......pero....tienes estudios.
2 --- si te has metido es que por algun motivo consideras que puedes, y veo que tienes estudios en ingenieria.
pues te dire algo que considero, es particular mio:
cuando alguien estudia no estudia solo lo que le enseñan, esta APRENDIENDO A ESTUDIAR, se supone que si hace honor a el tiempo que dedica que esta capacitandose para pensar y analizar y realizar, asi que particularmente yo considero que esa persona es capaz de casi cualquier cosa , eso si , debe ser prudente y critico hacia si mismo, quien es presumido hace lios.
y esto es electricidad , en esto hay accidentes peligrosos , como el que has traido aqui.
Todos lso gremiso son muy ..............jorobados, cada quien cuida su quintita, de nuevo digo que si tienes un problema de plomeria llama a un plomero, si tienes un problema de electricidad llama a un electricista.
pero la verdad es que hay electricistas con años de experiencia y son unos idiotas, eso si, se conocen el nombre de cada cosa, es por ello que no te dire ni una ni otra (que lo hagas tu o llames a otro) .

lo que si te aconsejo es que no te confies, lee antes , averigua, USA LO QUE ESTAS APRENDIENDO (que es a aprender, a recabar informacion, analizarla y aprendr) .

lo que te paso es un accidente y un aviso, simplemente te obliga a ralizar un par de pruebas de verificacion para saber si algo inusual paso  oo no .

fijate donde te ocurrio eso , la corriete que camino tomo , y si fue una fuga a tierra de un vivo directo , pues provoca vos una fuga y fijate que ID salta.


fijate esto:
tenes un trafo , e el lado de el primario un borne a vivo , de el otro lado aun sin conectar a neutro, y lo tocas y cerras el circuito, pues es una fuga desde el vivo ..... impedancia d eel rimario de el trafo ...tu cuerpo ...tierra.
quizas la corriente no llegue a 20 mA y igual te da un susto.
o fijate cual es la salida d e ese trafo ,y si no es autotrafo..........en fin.
vos estas ahi .

saludos 

ah........me olvidaba , una sencilla:
prende las luces DE TODO , luego anda al tablero de los IDs y apreta lso botones de prueba de todos, deben saltar y debe quedar todo a oscuras, si algo que da con luz es que no pasa por un ID.

saludos


----------

